# Oktoberfest fatty for the throwdown



## bpopovitz (Nov 8, 2010)

So I started this journey with a few ideas in mind. 

I wanted my first throwdown to be a success and I believe I accomplished that.  I had a few ideas that I wanted to try, some were good and some were not so good. 

So the idea came about to make Schnitzel into a fatty.  The hard part – how to bread the fatty once done (epic failure)

First I removed cheddar brats from their casing and rolled them out as usual and I gather the rest of the stuffing ingredients.














Pounded the rib eye as thin as I could get it and laid that out on the brats.







Boiled and mashed potatoes to make the potato pancakes.

                Added to potatoes:

                                Cream cheese, Sour cream, Granulated garlic, Unsalted Butter,                Salt & Pepper

                                Colby – Jack, Cream.  Shredded potatoes.







Rolled up and weaved:







Smoked and “breaded” here was the epic  fail.  Next time I’m going to let it cool and use the standard egg wash, bread crumb. And bake to heat it back up.  I think….







Plated, let me tell you, this has to be one of the best tasting fatties I’ve made for dinner.  The carrot, green beans and egg noodles just worked well with it all. 







The gravy was portabella’s sautéed with olive oil and garlic.  Then I deglazed the pan with a dry white wine and added beef stock and thickened with a good brown roux.   Cheated a bit on the carrots (frozen crinkle cuts) and the green beans (from frozen).  All in all it was a delicious meal.

                I thoroughly enjoyed working on the idea for this fatty and enjoyed eating it even more.  This was my first throwdown and I certainly learned a lot.

Thanks for looking and thanks for your votes.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, now that's one helluva good idea for a fatty, looked great. And I don't think there's any shame in using frozen veggies, I use them all the time, I just don't use canned veggies


----------



## squirrel (Nov 8, 2010)

Awesome idea sir! Very nice fatty. Mmmm....shnitzel...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 8, 2010)

Now I see how you did that fattie great idea and it looks awesome too.


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 8, 2010)

wow!  would you look at that final plate!?  that's a beauty right there!

i love the idea!  and i believe you when you say it's delicious, because it looks totally delicious!

very well done!

can't wait to see your next creation!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 8, 2010)

Great Idea for a fattie, I agree with the frozen veggies, there much better than canned! Nice job on proving there is no limit to what a fattie can do!!


----------



## meateater (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job, this was my vote. The whole plate just said _*"EAT ME"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## bbally (Nov 8, 2010)

Excellent work, this was an excellent idea and neat combination of old world recipe with a new world method.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 8, 2010)

Great job... This was a real tough group this time around as all entries were top quality...


----------



## bpopovitz (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone, this is why I love this place. I'll be sure to keep everyone updated if i re-do this one with a  better "crust"


----------



## chefrob (Nov 9, 2010)

great flavors going on there.........nice job!


----------

